# Longines Spirit Vs Oris Propilot



## Longi (Sep 20, 2021)

Both are great watch!

Love the blue dial very much

Which will you choose?














Would you guys go for normal or chronograph?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread was tailor made for @Betterthere

I went ProPilot. Blue dial, date model


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> This thread was tailor made for @Betterthere
> 
> I went ProPilot. Blue dial, date model


Lol...thx for the heads up..have had both in 3 handers. Still have 40mm spirit with the Ti on preorder.
So for me the spirit wins 49mm 3 hander. L2l is 49mm so watch for that. Tell me if theres something specific you want to know. Longines little dressier.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

Oris. The date window on the Pro pilot has better placement.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Having sold both brands; Longines.


----------



## Longi (Sep 20, 2021)

Watchbreath said:


> Having sold both brands; Longines.


Great!
both normal or chronograph ?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Longines Spirit for both the three-hand and chronograph. Why? I prefer the total package when it comes to aesthetics and the fit and finish of the two Longines models over the two Oris ProPilot models.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

All similar


----------



## Pavilions (Jun 5, 2018)

Personally, I would go with the normal one, I would also choose Longines Spirit over the Oris, don't get me wrong both are nice but I remember the first time I saw the Longines Spirit at the AD, I fell in love.


----------



## Longi (Sep 20, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> All similar
> View attachment 16131013


Oris Bezel Looks special


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

Oris without Chrono is my choice 😀


----------



## danx (Nov 22, 2020)

I've tried on both and I prefer the Oris ProPilot. I liked the look of the Longines, but the case felt a bit thick and unrefined.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

I would get the normal watch, Longines. If you want a chronograph, I'd go for a different model.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

I suffered an unacceptable level of crown dig with my big crown propilot (clue is in the name I guess) and ended up selling it at a loss

YMMV


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Longines 3-hand for me. I think it wins the legibility contest. I like the red-tipped second hand which still has lume. Both are nice watches. For me, I would pass on the chrono's simply because I wouldn't use the function that often and I'd rather have the large center second hand than the small subdial second hand. And the cost of servicing for a chrono. The other thing you get with the Longines is an ETA movement vs. Sellita on the Oris. Slightly better reliability. Power reserve of 72 hours compared to the Oris's 38 hours.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Longines for me. I like the raised indices (applied?). I'm not a great fan of the Sellita movement, so unless this comes with Oris' new in house one, this would be another point for Longines. Although the dial of the chrono is very nice, I dislike how thick it makes the watch. So, Longines Normal of these two. It's a very nice watch, although as *MeisterEder* says the cut out 3 is a pity. I wouldn't get either one myself.


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a tough one! Personally, I have only had the Longines Spirit 40mm 3-Hander (black) and 42mm Chrono (blue) on wrist. The blue is absolutely stunning, but I had some gripes with all of them (sorry if this is not helping, ha):

The 40mm 3-hander wore a bit small on my wrist, despite the long L2L; I otherwise love it, red-tipped second hand, chronometer movement with solid power reserve
The 42mm 3-hander has that weird "3" numeral that is cut off, which looks hideous imho
The 42mm chrono is really thick, and I don't like the date window placement either

The ProPilot 3-hander will probably wear a bit larger and appear a bit more utilitarian, if that is a consideration for you. It would be my pick of the bunch.


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)

I am a big fan of the Spirit line. I think Longines really knocked it out of the park with the designs.


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

Betterthere said:


> All similar
> View attachment 16131013


eh, I would argue the lack of numerals on the Rolex places it in a separate style category as the others shown.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Longines gets my vote. I have this one and it is a fantastic watch. 

Wayyyyy better movement (COSC) than the Oris as well, IMHO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> eh, I would argue the lack of numerals on the Rolex places it in a separate style category as the others shown.


Definitely a valid point.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

I will say that I have been hoping that Oris puts their new movement in a Pro pilot. That would be a very interesting watch for me.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looked at both and got the Oris. I felt fit and finish of the Oris was better. I also own a Longines VHP which I consider a superb product.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Betterthere said:


> All similar
> View attachment 16131013


Zooming in on this pic, I like the bezel of the Oris and the blue dial, but I prefer the applied numerals and hands of the Longines. I would pick between those features, which appeals more

Great pic for comparison @Betterthere


----------



## Longi (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the expert here.
Appreciate all the sharing & explanation 
Seem more prefer the normal than Chrono


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The 3-hander wears a bit better and is easier to dress up or down IMHO.

Get what you like best and enjoy it. 

Good luck.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

The Spirit Chronograph is long, thick and heavy. My wrist is 18,5 cm and it is in my limit. However the bracelet is fully articulated and is quite comfortable as long as you get it sized right.


----------



## Daveycrocket (Aug 29, 2012)

I’ve had the ProPilot 3 times since 2015. It has a very strong aesthetic and fairly comfortable size that keeps making me want one. On the other hand, the watch dial is kind of boring to me, with a fair bit of empty space. The dead space is what makes me want to sell it every time, as it makes me feel like the watch could have been a tad smaller and yet still be very legible. I absolutely love the hands and bezel.

In contrast, I am a huge fan of the Spirit and it’s IWC competitor looks. I have been eyeing the Spirit for a while now, and will likely have to flip a coin to decide whether I want the Spirit or the Mark XVIII more. Love everything about it but the lug to lug length and the stars, and they aren’t enough to detract me much. The Spirit seems a good mix of dressy sports watch for me. Overall a very pretty watch with decent movement specs.

That all said, I would say Spirit given the choice against the Oris.


----------



## SecondEspresso (Oct 27, 2021)

I like the Oris. That blue is pretty crisp


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd go with the Longines Chronograph. Here's a photo of one I tried an at the local AD.


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Longi said:


> Both are great watch!
> 
> Love the blue dial very much
> 
> ...


Strong vote for the Longines. Love the look of those.


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

I love Oris, but the propilot is simply very boring and low on fine detail. 
The Longines Spirit is much more beautiful, in a kind of minimalist way


----------



## Grndhog89 (Oct 19, 2021)

Idk why Oris gets off so easily for using base Sellita movements. Longines uses upgraded ETA movement, silicon balance, and chronometer spec. Longines hand over fist any day of the week.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well now that purchased the Spirit Chronograph and own the Oris Propilot I would say they both are great watches with their own personalities. The fit and finish on the Longines is better. I would say that you will be very pleased owning either.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Longines. Huge fan of the Spirit line. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

I absolutely love the Longines Spirit - but something about Oris timepieces always grabs my attention.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I own the blue dial Spirit (40mm, non-chronograph). So, I guess that is my choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (Jun 6, 2017)

Spirit, non-chronograph is the way I'd go. Propilot sounds like the name of a colon cleansing tonic. Spirit, now that's a powerful name for what is perhaps the best watch Longines makes, COSC certified, and has a more classical enduring style than the Oris watch.


----------



## maskmanship (Dec 27, 2021)

Both of them look fantastic. I'd go with Oris just because I prefer a simple, clean look of the dial.


----------



## Scott_DC (Apr 26, 2020)

Longines for me -- especially the titanium.


----------



## Scott_DC (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh, and for your other question: I'd go for the non-chrono. I'd look to the Big Eye for chrono.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> I own the blue dial Spirit (40mm, non-chronograph). So, I guess that is my choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am looking at the same watch. Anything you don’t like about it? How does the black date wheel look against the blue dial?


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Longines


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

My vote, my money, would go to the Longine Spirit. Vance.


----------



## mattldm (Jun 19, 2016)

I debated on these two watches for a long time, the spirit got my money in the end.


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

mattldm said:


> I debated on these two watches for a long time, the spirit got my money in the end.
> View attachment 16384360


Excellent choice. Three hander over chrono, Longines over Oris, and the white textured dial is killer. 

I like most things Oris do, but the Spirit is something special. Superb movement, exquisite finishing. A notch or two up IMO.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Spirit.

For chrono, I'd go for this beauty


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Longines. 
Go for the Titanium piece. 
You'll wear it so much comfortable of it being so lightweight.


----------

